# Irregular Gestational Sac @ 6wks + 6days



## mitch245 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi

I'm wondering if you could shed any light on this (sorry I have posted in pregnancy chat too as was unsure where to put it).

We went for a viability scan yesterday (by my dates i was 6 weeks 6 days), and was told by the sonographer that the gestational sack was irregular/abnormally shaped and that she wanted me to be rescanned in a week.

We managed to see the baby with heartbeat the the top left of this very odd looking sac, the crl was 5mm (which seems on the small side and puts me at 6wks 2 days!).

We are obviously now really worried that something is obviously not right, we've booked another scan for this Sunday at a different place to see what they say, we have made the mistake of googling like mad and it doesn't look good from what i'm seeing.

Do you have any info on this whether it's positive or not ?

Thanks 
Mitch245 x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't deal with early pregnancy much so its not something I've come across before, I wouldn't worry about the few days difference too much , that's fairly common. You may well have the next scan and find that the shape has started to improve,

Sorry I can't help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mitch245 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, i'll try not to worry and see what our scan on Sunday brings us.

Thanks again   

Mitch245 x


----------

